# 2014-2015 Winter Forecast Scorecard



## dlague (Jul 15, 2015)

For the fun of it!

Here is a 2014-2015 winter forecast scorecard of sorts.  I will be using this to catch the better performing forecast to see what they are predicting for this coming winter.

http://www.wlky.com/weather/Grading-the-winter-forecasts/32045108


----------

